# Older Troy Bilt Horse PTO Stuck?



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Got in a Troy Bilt Horse Tiller SN:556461

Engine runs fine, problem is when I engage drive belt lever, PTO does'nt move causing belt to friction/burn.

There are two levers for this unit. One engages belts by raising engine up or down, the other lever is to engage transmission to forward, neutral, and reverse.

When I engage trans shift lever in each position with the engine off, the axle responds accordinally. Forward locks the axle as if it's in gear, Neutral allows axle to freewheel, and Reverse locks axle as if it's in gear as well.

I'm curious to what is causing the PTO to seize when I try to engage it with power to it.

Any ideas?

PL


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On the left side of the transmission case see if there is a lever that engages and disengages the tiller tines. Check to make sure this is working. Sometimes this sticks and causes the trans to lock up. If not is is not too big of a job to lift the top plate off the trans so you can look inside. Best of luck.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

RKDOC said:


> On the left side of the transmission case see if there is a lever that engages and disengages the tiller tines. Check to make sure this is working. Sometimes this sticks and causes the trans to lock up. If not is is not too big of a job to lift the top plate off the trans so you can look inside. Best of luck.


Thanks RKDOC

I finally got a chance to dig into the tranny. The owner had little to none gear oil in it and destroyed the Brass Drive Gear. I'll be tearing this one down and rebuilding the tranny. I was hoping for an easier fix but there is severe damage. It is wild seeing this much damage due to no lubrication!!! 
Thanks for your suggestion.

PL


----------

